# WHO moderates the moderator?!



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

Ann In Arlington is a *Global Moderator* in this forum. She started this topic a few days ago. But her new topic has been *MOVED*!!

So I think to myself, "WHO MODERATE THE MODERATOR?"


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually the system does that when we move posts. She wasn't the original poster. She was on traffic duty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not afraid of Ann!  I'll moderate her!

Oh, wait...I AM afraid of Ann...


*slinks off.*


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not afraid of Ann! I'll moderate her!
> 
> Oh, wait...I AM afraid of Ann...
> 
> *slinks off.*


  You are a moderator too, but you are afraid of her... I started this topic! Sorry! *Is she going to terminate me*


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

PROBABLY not, but you may be moderated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No termination. . . but I'm thinking I should move this topic to a more appropriate area of the Boards. . . . .


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not afraid of Ann! I'll moderate her!
> 
> Oh, wait...I AM afraid of Ann...
> 
> *slinks off.*


We need a giggle icon


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

If you click on the topic, you'll see it was actually started by a member named Sheldon, not Ann. (Although now I would really like to see mods moderating each other! A ban here, a locked topic there...it would be chaos!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sanity is a requirement?    Oops!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> OP, you jest, but I've seen forums torn apart because of moderator egos. The folks here are awesome - and I don't know how they ride herd on this place and stay sane!


Who says we're sane?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Who says we're sane?


Betsy & Ann might be sane. Luv? Not so much.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Betsy & Ann might be sane. Luv? Not so much.


All I know is that they they must be "crazy" about KindleBoards to spend as much time and effort as they do.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Notice that Betsy and I posted our comments 3 seconds apart... Sanity wasn't part of the moderator contract we signed.... The one that promised 90 days paid vacation a year, free ebooks for life, and an all expenses week long stay on Harvey's catamaran.... Which reminds me.. Harvey, we need to talk 



VictoriaP said:


> Betsy & Ann might be sane. Luv? Not so much.


Ha! Show's what little you know.. I've met them, Betsy's a crazy as I am... Ann, well, she's kinda intimidating. At our last lunch together, I had one of the BRATs sit between us  She has a stick... She says it's a recorder, but it looks like it would hurt if she whapped us with it...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure why I keep getting so much grief!  I'm totally the quiet one in my family.  Ask anyone. I should delete all your all comments!  Libel!  (Or is is slander. . . I get those confused.  )

I will admit it's probably true that I spend more time here than is wholly healthy. . . . especially in the last few days with the release of the new Kindle models!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would posit that the moderators are wonderful, fair-minded people who kiss babies and love cats and dogs.

And just remember that they can make you disappear!



Just sayin......


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I must say that moderators on these boards are quite reasonable.

It was quite frustrating when I joined the boards. Not that I wanted to break any rule, but it is hard to know every rule. One of the moderators was rough and then she finally realized that my mistakes were honest. Then she helped me so much that I didn't have any problem. So overall I wouldn't hesitate to say: Thanks moderators whoever moderates or guides you is doing a great job. If you guide yourself, it's even better.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Notice that Betsy and I posted our comments 3 seconds apart... Sanity wasn't part of the moderator contract we signed.... The one that promised 90 days paid vacation a year, free ebooks for life, and an all expenses week long stay on Harvey's catamaran.... Which reminds me.. Harvey, we need to talk
> 
> Ha! Show's what little you know.. I've met them, Betsy's a crazy as I am... Ann, well, she's kinda intimidating. At our last lunch together, I had one of the BRATs sit between us  She has a stick... She says it's a recorder, but it looks like it would hurt if she whapped us with it...


Seems to me that the answer is not to do anything that would result in being whapped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Ha! Show's what little you know.. I've met them, Betsy's a crazy as I am... Ann, well, she's kinda intimidating. At our last lunch together, I had one of the BRATs sit between us  She has a stick... She says it's a recorder, but it looks like it would hurt if she whapped us with it...


The only part of the above that I agree with is that Ann is intimidating. I'm no where near as crazy as Heather. 
And Heather--you didn't get the week on Harvey's catamaran yet? Why do you think hubby and I were in the Pac NW in August? 

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The only part of the above that I agree with is that Ann is intimidating. I'm no where near as crazy as Heather.
> And Heather--you didn't get the week on Harvey's catamaran yet? Why do you think hubby and I were in the Pac NW in August?
> 
> Betsy


Oooh!
"and thank you so much for bringing up such a painful subject. While you're at it, why don't you give me a nice paper cut and pour lemon juice on it?"


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> ... Sanity wasn't part of the moderator contract we signed.... The one that promised 90 days paid vacation a year, free ebooks for life, and an all expenses week long stay on Harvey's catamaran....


There's a contract? Harvey, what exactly was on that bit of paper you had me sign....? I don't remember anything about vacations and catamarans. How come we always miss out on the good stuff on this side of the pond? 

And they're _all_ intimidating (especially Betsy because she has a cattle prod, but don't tell her I said so). I'm afraid to go into the moderators' common room after dark .......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Seems to me that the answer is not to do anything that would result in being whapped.


Aaaaah, but one never knows with Ann... .

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> There's a contract? Harvey, what exactly was on that bit of paper you had me sign....? I don't remember anything about vacations and catamarans. How come we always miss out on the good stuff on this side of the pond?


 Y'all really say "the pond?" I thought that was just what Americans said you say....



> And they're _all_ intimidating (especially Betsy because she has a cattle prod, but don't tell her I said so). I'm afraid to go into the moderators' common room after dark .......


And here I thought it was just the time difference that made you keep such odd hours...
*hides cattle prod behind back, whistles innocently...*

Betsy


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All that I know is that the word "moderate" can also mean "fair to middling" which is a polite way of saying "sort of average" which is a long-winded way to write "dull"...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*waves cattle prod*

Watch it, Vernon!!!


Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all really say "the pond?" I thought that was just what Americans said you say....


Really? I thought it was what you Americans called it! *scratches head*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Really? I thought it was what you Americans called it! *scratches head*


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *waves cattle prod*
> 
> Watch it, Vernon!!!
> 
> ...


Hee-hee.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not sure why I keep getting so much grief! I'm totally the quiet one in my family. Ask anyone. I should delete all your all comments! Libel! (Or is is slander. . . I get those confused.  )


I only remember because "speaking" is "slander" -- the two "s" words match up.

So writing is libel -- which has no easy way to remember other than it's what's left over after the two "s" words match up....









And yeah, you're not mean! Those other mods don't know what they're talking about! [trying my bestest to suck up so I don't get whapped....is it working??]


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know about you Steph, but while I don't like getting whapped I am very afraid of getting poked with the cattle prod.


Just sayin.....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Me and Betsy have a special Swagbucks bond....she won't prod me. Er, I hope....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I play no favorites....


Betsy


----------

